
The structure of Google's Lego-like modular OS - amzans
https://9to5google.com/2018/02/23/fuchsia-friday-modular-lego-explained/
======
childintime
It seems Fuchsia is first to truly realize modularity through software
components. Not with the focus on resource sharing (libs/dll's), but probably
something similar to talking to a web API's (or smalltalk objects).

So possibly Google is moving to a conceptual world where factories/brokers on
the net create instances on behalf of a device, either on the device itself,
or on destination devices, which then negotiate with the requesting device and
perform the requested service.

The old dream of transparent ubiquitous computing as reflected in Sun's adage
"The network is the computer" may become a reality. It seems computing is
maturing, finally.

~~~
rum3
So, more centralization?

~~~
solarkraft
No, less.

------
rum3
Do we need more open-source Google surveillance software?

